# Primos hot dog



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have been looking at getting into calling coyotes but i dont know what to get for a call...I have the hot dog but then people are saying that i am wasting my time trying to learn on the call because of the way the howl is...will it be a call that i like if i put a lot of time into it?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I dont know, but i just came from Dick's Sporting Goods and the Ki-Yi, 'Lil Dog and the Hot Dog are all $30. I am not dishing out 30 dollars for a single call.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i have 2 of the primos calls and i hate them


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I have a the Hot dog, lil dog, and the ki -yi and in my opinion they are some of the top calls on the market.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have an embarrassing number of calls. You name the call I probably have it. To me it's a lot like fishing. Sometimes I just like the sound and feel or a certain lure/call.

I can howl with the Hot Dog. I have some other howlers that I just like a lot better. I would say work with the call, and then decide whether you like it. All calls get better with use and age. They need to be broken in so to speak. Whatever you decide, I would get a second, different sounding howler so you can sound like two different coyotes on a stand.


----------



## J154Fry (Oct 29, 2006)

I just bought the Hot Dog and at first I didn't like it a whole lot, because it was hard to make good quality calls with it. However, i've been practicing with it and getting used to it and now i love the call.


----------



## coyotekiller6660 (Nov 30, 2006)

J154Fry said:


> I just bought the Hot Dog and at first I didn't like it a whole lot, because it was hard to make good quality calls with it. However, i've been practicing with it and getting used to it and now i love the call.


i just got the hot dog for christmas along with the ki-yi and and i cant get it to sound very good whats the problem :sniper:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

lots and lots of practice! Also the reeds on these calls are very stiff, the more you practice the more it will break in.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

My favorite howler is the Song Dog Jr. made by Crit'R Call. I'm A huge fan of Randy Anderson and his vids. but I like the Song Dog better. It's louder and easier for me to use. I can make male and female howls without switching calls.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i take back what i said in an earlyer post about hating my primos call....i like the hot dog now that ive used it a few times..and i also like the crit R' calls


----------

